# 151 vs 154 is 3cm going to make a difference?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

At 190 lbs and looking for a board for heavier pow days I would look bigger then either. You already have a 151 Kink, I would be looking for something more 156-159 for sure if not longer!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> At 190 lbs and looking for a board for heavier pow days I would look bigger then either. You already have a 151 Kink, I would be looking for something more 156-159 for sure if not longer!


Yea 151 for 190 lbs is already small...in general you'd be riding a 156-159 for all mountain type ...so 158ish...

Im 5'6, 135 lbs and ride a 151 through deep powder quite well...i think you would be pleasantly surprised how much a bigger board will get you through the powder if you've been using such short boards your entire time.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i weigh 180 soaking wet and ride a 159 as my everyday board and i have a 165 for pow/big mountain. at 190 and riding for 14 years you should definitely consider sizing way up. more than likely you were fitted to a 151 many years back when everything was about height...now its all based on weight.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i used to ride a 155 that board broke so i got a 151 i do find im much more comfortable spinning in the air on the 151


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> i used to ride a 155 that board broke so i got a 151 i do find im much more comfortable spinning in the air on the 151


its easier to spin on a shorter board, but as they all said you should be looking around 158 for pow


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I rode a 161 something in that range not too long ago and I was kind of uncomfortable, that's why I was sticking to something shorter, I am picking the believer because it is a alot stiffer than the kink. I'm just wondering if the jump from 151 to 154 will be a big difference....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Yea 151 for 190 lbs is already small...in general you'd be riding a 156-159 for all mountain type ...so 158ish...
> 
> Im 5'6, 135 lbs and ride a 151 through deep powder quite well...i think you would be pleasantly surprised how much a bigger board will get you through the powder if you've been using such short boards your entire time.


oh I'm not sticking to all mountain, I'm looking at something that will be more well rounded than the kink. I need something for booters and pow as well as the park. The kink can only do medium pow and rails.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

158+ then.

151 is way too short for you, it may be the most comfortable but you will never make a powder board out of a 151...no matter how stiff it is.

FYI - Your asking for a board to that does jumps, pow, and park. Thats an all mountain board...

It may take some time to re-adjust to spinning a slightly larger board if you have been using such a small one for so long...but once you do you'll have a board that can do a lot more...

I still dont understand how you can possibly be riding a 151 kink through any substantial powder at your size..your legs must hate you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, for sure 158+. I'm in the 190# range as well and my everyday free ride board is a 160.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I am 6' 1" and I am riding a 162cm. No problems rotating it what so ever. I would not even consider a 151cm to be an option. Smallest I would ride is 158cm. If you have been riding for 14 years shouldn't you know what you need by now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> I am 6' 1" and I am riding a 162cm. No problems rotating it what so ever. I would not even consider a 151cm to be an option. Smallest I would ride is 158cm. If you have been riding for 14 years shouldn't you know what you need by now?


I'm on the east coast, not alot of people ride around here in VA, haven't been able to demo alot of boards since the snow sucks and pow is hard to come by, everything handles the same on hardpack and slush.....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

151 is way too small for you buddy. Sure, you get great control, but that is because you can exert much more weight on the board than it is meant for. If you want an all-mountain board, not even a 154 is going to perform as well as a 157-161. You're going to be really uncomfortable for a bit since you have been riding a board that is too small for you for so long. In the end though, my money is on that you will end up appreciating the longer boards much more. Unless of course you become 100% park rat. I suggest you get a 158 for all mountain. If you do more park then mountain, you can do 156-157. But you'll definitely notice the huge benefits of riding a board that can properly support your weight in the powder.



BAMAXXX said:


> I'm on the east coast, not alot of people ride around here in VA, haven't been able to demo alot of boards since the snow sucks and pow is hard to come by, everything handles the same on hardpack and slush.....


You can't make that judgment after stating that you haven't been able to demo a lot. Trust me, the difference between a 151 and 158 on hardpack and slush is night and day at your weight. The 158 will glide over that with much more ease. It might take a little more effort to turn, but that's only because you've been using so little effort to turn a 151 for so long. All these people here are recommending a board within the 157-161 range. Something has to give right?


----------

